# Hi guys! Newbie from Poland :)



## iguch (Sep 11, 2012)

Hello everyone,
I've just recently stumbled upon this forum and am overjoyed and excited to be a part of it. I think that the advice and support here will help me and my cat get along . I don't have a cat yet, but me and my boyfirend will take one (or two? ) soon -in 1 or 2 weeks. At my boyfriend's parents' home they something like a barn and a wild cat gave birth there. Since then I'm in love with these 5 darlings. I've been visiting them for quite some time now, since they were around 2-3 weeks. I've done my research and know what equipment to buy, which food is good and so on, but I'm so willing to learn more to provide the best I can for the kitty, that's why I'm here. One of them actually jumped on my lap when I was sitting nearby them and I just cried, it was so beautiful and cute. 

One more thing - I'm not a native English speaker, so sorry for my mistakes! I don't know the vocabulary for the equipment and other things regarding cats, but I will try to learn it fast. 

Thank you for reading!nekitty


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome!

How exciting for you! I can't wait to see pictures of the kitten(s) you decide to adopt.

I find it hard to believe English isn't your native language, your posts are great.


----------



## rightsaidfed (May 31, 2012)

welcome!

like Marie said, your English is just fine -- much better than some who did learn English as their first language (ahem, texting teenagers)


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Welcome to the Forum!


----------



## Permata (Apr 11, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## orrymain (Dec 9, 2011)

Welcome!! This is a great forum!! Can't wait to see the pics of your furbabies!!


----------



## LestatTheCat (Sep 1, 2012)

Your english is great! I get texts from people my age (27) who are native english speakers that are just impossible to decipher 

you seem really eager to learn so I'm sure your new baby cats will be very happy. I've always heard it said, "if you're worried you're going to be a bad (uninformed) parent then you obviously care enough to not be a bad parent" or something like that...(that was paraphrased)

you'll learn a lot here!!


----------



## Wish_Upon_A_Star (Jun 6, 2012)

Welcome to the forum! I'm actually 1/8 Polish myself but don't speak the language unfortunately. I plan to learn someday, though. 

Hope to see you around and can't wait to see who you bring home!


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Czesc! Welcome to CF! Well,here's some cat stuff terminology:

LITTER BOX: Cat latrine filled with CAT LITTER or similar substance

CAT LITTER:a granulated substance,sometimes made from clay,in which kitty buries waste.

FLEA DROPS:a liquid adminstered monthly in small doses to kill and deter,fleas. Popular U.S. brands include FRONTLINE

KIBBLE:U.S.,U.K.? term for dry cat food.

GROOMER:a professional who washes,brushes,untangles your pet. SOME specialize in specific animals-like cats!

KITTOH:slang for cat/kitten,widely used on the KEWL sie,Catforum!

FURKIDet

SKINKID:human offspring

Hope this helps! As you hang around CF,these and other terms will become more familiar to you!


----------



## iguch (Sep 11, 2012)

Thank you for such a warm welcome! I have some clips of the kittens now that they're still with their mother (mother runs away when I come into the barn), but I think I will post them with the actual photos of the furkid I decide to take - in another thread. 

Thank you *bluemilk* for taking your time and writting down some of the vocabulary. Like you said, just reading some of the threads and post is already learning for me - when I don't understand something, the dictionary is my friend .


----------



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

Welcome! Exciting times! Can't wait to see pics of those kittens 

English isn't my native language either, and I sometimes struggle with vocabulary and stuff...so we're on the same page. I've learned a lot of cat related vocabulary here, and the learning never stops.



> like Marie said, your English is just fine -- much better than some who did learn English as their first language (ahem, texting teenagers)


Bahahaha texting teenagers :lol: 
I always see people confusing words too (in forums of English native speakers). Like affect/effect or "independant" (I had to go check a dictionary for that one) but later I understood all languages have unique ways to confuse their native speakers.


----------



## rightsaidfed (May 31, 2012)

Lenkolas said:


> Welcome! Exciting times! Can't wait to see pics of those kittens
> 
> English isn't my native language either, and I sometimes struggle with vocabulary and stuff...so we're on the same page. I've learned a lot of cat related vocabulary here, and the learning never stops.
> 
> ...


If you're interested in quirks of the English language that most English speakers don't know or always get wrong, there's a great podcast called "Grammar Girl." She attacks a small topic in 8-12 minute chunks about for example affect vs effect. She's also done irregular verb conjugations that do and don't follow patterns (is the past tense of pet supposed to be pet or petted?)

So many English things that seem normal are only that way through usage - they were grammatically incorrect until people used them so much they became accepted.

Anyway, that's my Grammar Girl plug. I imagine a non-native English speaker or someone who learned English as a second language would get a kick out of how ridiculous this language is.


----------



## superbek (Sep 13, 2012)

All of you non-native English speakers are doing great! You certainly do better than most "professionals" that I work with on a daily basis.

If you texting teenagers are bad, you should see my mom's texts! Nothing is worse than a 52 year old woman trying to text like a teenager... talk about cryptic! 

So glad too be here with you all and looking forward to making many new friends that share my love of cats.


----------



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

rightsaidfed said:


> If you're interested in quirks of the English language that most English speakers don't know or always get wrong, there's a great podcast called "Grammar Girl." She attacks a small topic in 8-12 minute chunks about for example affect vs effect. She's also done irregular verb conjugations that do and don't follow patterns (is the past tense of pet supposed to be pet or petted?)
> 
> So many English things that seem normal are only that way through usage - they were grammatically incorrect until people used them so much they became accepted.
> 
> Anyway, that's my Grammar Girl plug. I imagine a non-native English speaker or someone who learned English as a second language would get a kick out of how ridiculous this language is.


Awesome! I'll check it out. Thanks so much! 

I found this website yesterday. I spent some good 2 hours checking posts. I loved it. The YUNiversity


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Oh! btw,you're welcome,iguch!


----------

